# So Cal Meet May 12th (Murrieta)



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

*So Cal Meet May 21st (Murrieta)*

so cal meet

ill be there hope to see more people there!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

It's May 21st BTW, not the 12th. still, not so much for a house party in the 909. (The 951 isn't fooling anybody, we know who you are.... we know where you live)


----------



## boostn92Se-R (Feb 8, 2005)

Z_Spool said:


> It's May 21st BTW, not the 12th. still, not so much for a house party in the 909. (The 951 isn't fooling anybody, we know who you are.... we know where you live)


Actually that is my house that is throwing the meet, everyone is welcome. You can see the projects that I am working on. You can call me my number is 909-732-9891 ask for John see you there.


----------

